
Google to begin reopening offices July 6 - jmsflknr
https://www.cnet.com/news/google-to-begin-reopening-offices-july-6-will-let-employees-expense-1000-for-equipment-while-telecommuting/
======
rodiger
"The return will be gradual, starting at about 10% building capacity, he said.
The company aims to ramp up to 30% capacity by September." Very very soft
reopening-- initially thought that sounded a bit ambitious. The $1,000 for wfh
equipment in the meantime is a great trend that I hope other companies
implement.

